# Planning permission required to convert flat roof to pitched



## Chris2014 (5 Sep 2017)

Hi

I bought a house that has a two storey extension with a flat roof.

The engineer recommends to convert the second storey flat roof into a pitched roof by extending the existing pitched roof. 

Is planning required for this?

Thanks


----------



## kceire (5 Sep 2017)

Yes is my opinion.
As the pitched roof would breach the exempted regulations.


----------



## Chris2014 (5 Sep 2017)

Ok so that would imply that if someone was building a two storey extension that was within the rules of planning exemption their only option is a flat roof. That would make sense why they used a flat roof alright.

Is there any way of getting a pitched roof without the planning in that situation i wonder.


----------



## kceire (7 Sep 2017)

Chris2014 said:


> Ok so that would imply that if someone was building a two storey extension that was within the rules of planning exemption their only option is a flat roof. That would make sense why they used a flat roof alright.
> 
> Is there any way of getting a pitched roof without the planning in that situation i wonder.



True, as in order to be exempt the roof has to be below eaves level. 
You also have other exemption limits for 2 storey, such as the floor area and distance to boundaries, so hopefully these have been adhered to. 

To answer the question, no there's no other way to get a pitched roof other than go through the planning process. Should be a straight forward process. Where are you based?


----------



## Chris2014 (8 Sep 2017)

Waterford City


----------



## kceire (13 Sep 2017)

You could lodge a Section 5 application to the council and they will tell you officially if you require planning or not.


----------

